# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  Friends in Denial

## Aonyx262

Hey Guys,

I have a close friend who is also losing his hair in what appears to be a diffuse/midanterior pattern. He keeps it fairly long so it isn't  too noticeable to untrained eyes. He doesn't deny that he has less hair, but seems convinced that it's due to stress because it lacks the typical pattern and his hairline is intact. I have shared my own situation and my treatments, but never really confronted him and told him that stress is probably not going to do this to your hair. 

Is that where I should stop? Is it my "duty" as a "sufferer" to tell him what's "really going on"? I think he would do well on Finasteride based on the amount and location IF he doesn't wait much longer. I don't want to put someone into that "emotional spiral" that confronting hair loss can be. Have other people had similar situations?

Nyx

----------


## NotBelievingIt

It takes a marked amount of diffuse hair loss for the guy to notice it himself unless he is a self obsessed vain person.  Believe me.

I'd end it.  You've made your statement, he has to not be pushed into the realization or he could be worse off.

----------

